
Exotic Cosmic Locales Available as Space Tourism Posters - yincrash
http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?feature=5052&1
======
csl
Previous discussions:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11132713](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11132713)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11104124](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11104124)

The actual posters are at [http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/visions-of-the-
future/](http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/visions-of-the-future/) — click on an image,
scroll down and you can even download a PDF (non-vectorized, unfortunately) or
a high-resolution TIFF.

